# PLX/OSP Saturday



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As much as I'm yearning to hit Mosquito again, Saturday morning will be a day on the ice with my 2 grandkids at Old State Park/PLX. 
_*
It's time to Encourage, Motivate & Teach.*_ It'll be their 1st time on the ice. Don't think they'll fish long at all, but giving them a taste of pulling up bluegills thru a 6" hole should be a thrill for them and all of us. 

Hopefully the shoreline ice holds up and we see a little rod action. I'll post some pics.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Polar Bear plunge is this weekend.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll certainly avoid Turkeyfoot, Mud & Rex Lakes


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

I applaud you for spending quality time with your granchildren.. The effort you put forth in showing them hard water fishing will remain with them forever.. You are a veteran ice fisherman and I know you know the danger out there... This time of year and with the weather we have now, as a friend I urge to you be EXTRA careful if you go... Or maybe put this off to a safer Time..


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

IBJ must be jealous of all the attention the Mosquito 7 got, after Saturday we may have the PLX 3.... Just kidding I know you would never take your grandkids on unsafe ice. I'm sure there will still be plenty of safe ice to be fished this weekend. Have fun, hope they get hooked on the sport too.


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

Osp ice is 6" today. Plenty of bluegills


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

Skivvyskiv said:


> Osp ice is 6" today. Plenty of bluegills


.
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice catch


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Despite my frevent & cautionary assurances, my daughter overuled us guys on taking the lil grandkids ice fishing today. Bummer.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A mothers intuition is nothing to "MESS" with.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

MOM KNOWS BEST


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> MOM KNOWS BEST


UBETCHA !


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone been on OSP today planning on going here soon.just wondering how ice is


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saw a dozen guys on the ice today around 2pm


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Saw a dozen guys on the ice today around 2pm


Thanks I'm headed that way


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

Red ears were biting today at osp.
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

I had about a dozen more,but my dad stopped by a scooped some up . Fished for 5 minutes then left. I caught them all straight out from the boathouse 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yea, I was out at OSP 12:30p to 7:00p, caught gills, redears, crappies, and one largemouth.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

How's the ice been doing? Wife had to have emergency surgery last Wednesday and haven't had a chance to check anything out since. Hope to be out Friday or Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

Osp ice is 4" today. The bluegill are biting pretty good. Not as much red-ears as last week


----------

